# My Eyes!!



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I've just turned 50 and I've noticed the past couple of years it's getting harder to see (and paint the small details on model kits) I'm going to need one of those lighted magnifying lamps or something. What do you all use to see better for modeling?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Opti-visor.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

That may be just what I need.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Yep, know what you mean! I have an optivisor too but it makes it hard to look up at the TV. This may sound a bit goofy, but I bought a very strong set of nose glasses (what we used to call granny glasses) and I have another larger regular set of glasses that are 3.5+. When I _really_ need magnification I actually stack one on top of the other! Sounds dumb I know, but it works _*great*_! And gives you tremendous magnification. That way I can look above the glasses and see TV. When done, just remove the second pair.

I keep the primary pair on a cord around my neck and the other pair handy. I've yet to have the outer pair fall off by the way. So, for what it's worth, that's what I do.

HAL9001-

P.S. And yes, my modeling buddies laugh at me when they see me doing it!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I can second HAL's tip.

I have a set of 1.75 and 3.5 glasses on my work bench. They really help with the fine detail work. And I stack them also when I need to. They run about $15 at my local CVS or RightAide store.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have heard nothing but good things about Opti-Visors, and have sold them in the past. You can also get inserts with different magnifications, an add on light, loupe, etc. for specific needs.

However, I do quite well using (as mentioned above) some correct diopter reading glasses. They work great and not only magnify but sharpen even small stuff for close up work. Try on a bunch of pairs as not all of them are the same even if the power is the same on the frame. I found some at Wal Mart that were 2 pairs for something ridiculous like $4 that are as good as some $15 and $25 pairs.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Opti - visor with the 6 LED light attachment works great for all around seeing small details. Karl


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

My TRIfocals...(sigh)


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

Opti-visor and a few reading glasses in different powers. I find they all have a use depending what I'm doing.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I also do the two pairs of glasses and LOTS of light!!!!

As they say.... growing old ain't for sissies!!:drunk:

- Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I swear that it hit me overnight. I know it didn't. But it seems that way. One night I was trying to read a business card... couldn't see the phone number. That was it... I guess I was about 42?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*it hit me this year..I cant even drive at night anymore...and they told me I have the beginnings of "cataracts"..but I use a table large magnifying glass my wife bought me...its a great help.

Z
*


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I have the standard magnifying glass as well as a magnifying lamp I got at Joanne's Fabrics. My wife is a seamstress and she had some coupons the day we went in there looking for nothing in particular. I saw the lamp and used her 50% coupon to snag it. Sweet.

But the one thing I've used for years is a pair of my old Air Force prescription "birth control" glasses (you vets out there know what I mean) with a jeweler's loupe epoxied to the right lens. It works great.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The right kind of light also helps.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

apls said:


> The right kind of light also helps.


Definitely this is the first thing. Enough light may be all that you need right now. If not, you may want to try something like the lighted flex arm magnifying lamp like the one below with a 3 diopter (1.75x) lens. 7" x 5.2" diameter works great. The big field of view really helps reduce eye strain. "I can focus on the details and still see my tools" 

Aven Mighty Vue Magnifying Lamp - Ivory, 3-Diopter • Product # 26505-SIV
http://www.aventools.com/avens-comp...-magnifying-lamp-ivory-3-diopter#.UOVLxW-am3k

Amazon has a good deal on them:
Mighty Vue Magnifying Lamp - Ivory, 3-Diopter • Product # 26505-SIV
http://www.amazon.com/Mighty-Vue-Magnifying-Lamp-Finish/dp/B0017U7406


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

the Dabbler said:


> My TRIfocals...(sigh)


Trifocals here too Dabs:freak:
Denis


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> I swear that it hit me overnight. I know it didn't. But it seems that way. One night I was trying to read a business card... couldn't see the phone number. That was it... I guess I was about 42?


Boy, does this sound familiar. I was about 42 or 43, and one day realized I had a splinter (or something) in my thumb. When I tried to look at it and realized I'd been moving my hand closer and further (what I call "trombone vision") to make it come into focus, my immediate thought was, "Aww *expletive deleted*!" My eyesight has been slowly but steadily getting worse since then (I'm 51 now) and I might be in the early stages of glaucoma (some warning signs, too early to be definitive).

Back to the initial question, I use everything already mentioned except an Optivisor. My personal favorite is the bench-mounted magnifyer lamp with the flexible arm (at least it was until my wife took over my workbench), but the dioptric reading glasses (which my wife and I call "cheater glasses") work very well too. And yes, a good light source is also important.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

as age creeps in and my eyes getting weaker, it seems my arms are not long enough.....lol


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

I use this magnifying lamp:

http://www.staples.com/VisionMax-Black-Adjustable-Full-Spectrum-Magnifying-Clip-On-Desk-Lamp/product_612507

Someone left it in the parking lot at Staples, so I picked it up (it was either that or run it over).

You need LOTS of light to see well, and the magnifier helps with the details.AND USE BIG FONTS!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

http://www.ecrater.com/p/14979751/dual-lighted-table-top-desk?gps=1#

I just ordered this. I'll report back with how it works. The price is sure right.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It helps to buy bigger models too


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Both Moebius and Round 2 are sure helping us old guys out a lot lately!!

:thumbsup:
Larry


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

The larger scales definately are a help. As is the suggestion to use big fonts. One of the first things I do with a new kit is scan in the instructions so I can zoom them to whatever size I feel comfortable viewing them at.


----------

